
Someone made 512 icons with pure CSS - jerrygoyal
http://cssicon.space
======
fkohlgrueber
This is a project of Wenting Zhang and she also gave a talk about this at
dotCSS 2016:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0_FMCji3iE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0_FMCji3iE)

She also has a video where she explains her project:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOiRwXOIsx4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOiRwXOIsx4)

------
shakna
These icons are released under CC0, meaning that it is as close to public
domain as you can get in many territories.

------
spystath
I never understood why people prefer abusing CSS to create icons when SVG is a
much more suitable candidate for this kind of job. And in many cases they can
be smaller in file size too.

~~~
Kushan
Not only that, but some of these are terrifying:

[https://i.imgur.com/uRenwqm.png](https://i.imgur.com/uRenwqm.png)

~~~
tazard
Looks normal on my device

------
johnalamos
I don't understand how this works

